# Promotion/relegation



## Larzby (Dec 14, 2021)

Can anyone fill me in on whether there is promotion & relegation in any of the local so cal leagues: CSL, SoCal, etc?
I gathered from prior posts that pro/rel does not exist in ECNL or GAL, but the others I can't tell.
If there is, how does it work - where do you have to place to be promoted, and how far down the standings do teams get relegated?


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2021)

Larzby said:


> Can anyone fill me in on whether there is promotion & relegation in any of the local so cal leagues: CSL, SoCal, etc?
> I gathered from prior posts that pro/rel does not exist in ECNL or GAL, but the others I can't tell.
> If there is, how does it work - where do you have to place to be promoted, and how far down the standings do teams get relegated?


One big fat no bro.  This is the #1 problem with soccer in our country.  You have to pay to play and that goes for everyone.


----------



## Yak (Dec 15, 2021)

Larzby said:


> Can anyone fill me in on whether there is promotion & relegation in any of the local so cal leagues: CSL, SoCal, etc?
> I gathered from prior posts that pro/rel does not exist in ECNL or GAL, but the others I can't tell.
> If there is, how does it work - where do you have to place to be promoted, and how far down the standings do teams get relegated?


CSL does.  Rules are available online.


----------



## Venantsyo (Dec 15, 2021)

SoCal does too for Discovery, even though I haven’t quite figured out how…


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Dec 15, 2021)

crush said:


> One big fat no bro.  This is the #1 problem with soccer in our country.  You have to pay to play and that goes for everyone.


I really wanna see my OC SC move up to MLS...  but it will never happen... as someone said "to life's most curious questions... the answer is always MONEY"


----------



## supercell (Dec 15, 2021)

crush said:


> One big fat no bro.  This is the #1 problem with soccer in our country.  You have to pay to play and that goes for everyone.


Are you saying that the lack of pro/rel is the #1 problem, or that pay to play is the #1 problem?


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2021)

supercell said:


> Are you saying that the lack of pro/rel is the #1 problem, or that pay to play is the #1 problem?


Pro/Rel is the biggest problem, MOO.  Pay to play can be a problem for those who are poor or low middle class.  Priced out unless you go beg for a scholarship and kiss ass to the bosses.  Or, get a loan or use credit card to help dd chase the dream .  Not wise but hard to walk away from.  I think we should have "Share and play."


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 15, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> I really wanna see my OC SC move up to MLS...  but it will never happen... as someone said "to life's most curious questions... the answer is always MONEY"


they probably would if the owners could fork over 400 million franchise fee and a privately funded soccer specific stadium


----------



## Larzby (Dec 17, 2021)

crush said:


> One big fat no bro.  This is the #1 problem with soccer in our country.  You have to pay to play and that goes for everyone.


How unfortunate!


----------



## GoldenGate (Dec 17, 2021)

crush said:


> One big fat no bro.  This is the #1 problem with soccer in our country.  You have to pay to play and that goes for everyone.


Uh, your daughter plays HS soccer for free.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> they probably would if the owners could fork over 400 million franchise fee and a privately funded soccer specific stadium


The new SDSU stadium in Mission Valley is sized and laid out for soccer crowds as well as football.  There are way too many seats for SDSU's team, but there are both a men's and women's pro team looking into it.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 17, 2021)

espola said:


> The new SDSU stadium in Mission Valley is sized and laid out for soccer crowds as well as football.  There are way too many seats for SDSU's team, but there are both a men's and women's pro team looking into it.


my SDSU alum friends swear they can fill a local stadium, I have my doubts


----------



## GoldenGate (Dec 17, 2021)

For those of you who constantly whine about "pay to play", give it up.  You get what you pay for.  If you want a Ferrari instead of a Honda, you pay for it.  If you want the best training and competition for your child instead of AYSO, you pay for it.  If you want an excellent youth soccer coach training your kid four days a week for free, first ask yourself why you don't work for free.

It is absolutely crazy that anyone thinks elite youth soccer is the one thing in society that should be subsidized. Not education.  Not pre-natal care. Not mental health (which would provide infinitely more benefit for crush than free kiddie soccer btw).  Not substance abuse treatment. Not nursing home care.  Nope. Every child in America playing this one particular kiddie sport at the highest level needs to be America's first priority.


----------



## what-happened (Dec 17, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> For those of you who constantly whine about "pay to play", give it up.  You get what you pay for.  If you want a Ferrari instead of a Honda, you pay for it.  If you want the best training and competition for your child instead of AYSO, you pay for it.  If you want an excellent youth soccer coach training your kid four days a week for free, first ask yourself why you don't work for free.
> 
> It is absolutely crazy that anyone thinks elite youth soccer is the one thing in society that should be subsidized. Not education.  Not pre-natal care. Not mental health (which would provide infinitely more benefit for crush than free kiddie soccer btw).  Not substance abuse treatment. Not nursing home care.  Nope. Every child in America playing this one particular kiddie sport at the highest level needs to be America's first priority.


Oh gawd..you are like the blister that never drains.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> my SDSU alum friends swear they can fill a local stadium, I have my doubts


For football, maybe.  SDSU's soccer team can't fill their current stadium rated at 1500 seats, 3000 total.


----------



## GoldenGate (Dec 20, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Oh gawd..you are like the blister that never drains.


So you think elite youth soccer is so important that it should be subsidized by the government?  Or do you think that soccer clubs should just give away their expertise and services and lose hundreds of thousands of dollars a year because that's what Jesus would do? Do you think the best youth soccer coaches should work for free?

I'm so sorry to interfere with your discussions about living in a socialist or communist elite youth soccer fantasyland where everything is free because kiddie soccer is just that important.


----------



## what-happened (Dec 20, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> So you think elite youth soccer is so important that it should be subsidized by the government?  Or do you think that soccer clubs should just give away their expertise and services and lose hundreds of thousands of dollars a year because that's what Jesus would do? Do you think the best youth soccer coaches should work for free?
> 
> I'm so sorry to interfere with your discussions about living in a socialist or communist elite youth soccer fantasyland where everything is free because kiddie soccer is just that important.


You are such a clown - but please continue, we are all waiting for you to answer all of these questions.  

And don't worry about Jesus, he's there for you - even if you exceed clown level 10.


----------



## Larzby (Dec 24, 2021)

what-happened said:


> You are such a clown - but please continue, we are all waiting for you to answer all of these questions.
> 
> And don't worry about Jesus, he's there for you - even if you exceed clown level 10.


Apropos of nothing, the "Ignore" functions works well.  Click on someone's name and the ignore button comes right up on the bottom.


----------



## what-happened (Dec 26, 2021)

Larzby said:


> Apropos of nothing, the "Ignore" functions works well.  Click on someone's name and the ignore button comes right up on the bottom.


Why would I do that?


----------

